# Dry cough vs Wet Cough



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

So Maleke's cough has started sounding more wet now.....like he has mucus in his lungs. Actually, when he coughs he sounds like he's 15 years old.....and he's only a year. This really, REALLY sucks. It seems every time I get paid all my money goes to vet bills for him. I just don't get why he is constantly so sick, I take SUCH good care of him. Anyway, is there a difference in severity between dry and wet sounding coughs? Thanks.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I just found out why his cough has become wet. I think he has feline asthma (it even says that Siamese are more susceptible to it) and it's getting worse. After it starts sounding wet his lungs can fill up with mucus in a matter of days and he will have a really hard time breathing, I do NOT want him at that stage. I just talked to the vet, and they got me in first thing tomorrow morning. I'll let you know how it goes. Poor kitty.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I hope he doesn't have pneumonia. 
I have asthma too and every time I get sick with a cough, I end up with Bronchitis or pneumonia. 
Let us know how things go.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

The vet put him on antibiotics, and antibiotic ointment for his eye watering. These pills last 2 weeks, and the vet said that if it doesn't clear up by then, then he will need x-rays and tests etc. Hopefully it will clear up. 8O


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I'll be thinking of him! 
Poor kitty!


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Hopefully it will clear up. Maybe you should get him some insurance or something.


----------

